# "Improved" pedigree formula



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Is anyone else seeing this popup, I've read their official report, what a joke! 
Vitamins E and C for immunity? sounds counter productive considering that its preserved with carcinogens.

X-shaped kibble to clean teeth? yeah right. 

Linoleic acid for skin/coat health? Human diet is highly deficient in omega 3's, why would they think that dogs need anymore omega 6's then we do?

I especially like this:



> The gastrointestinal tract is a hollow tube that begins at the mouth, where the dog has 42 teeth, which include
> canine teeth for piercing food, carnassial teeth for ripping and tearing, and molars for grinding. The dog’s mouth
> contains no salivary amylase to begin carbohydrate digestion, and so the stomach begins the digestive processes.
> The dog’s stomach is more acidic than that of humans to be able to digest bone fragments and kill any bacteria
> consumed.





> The efficacy of dry foods and oral care chews can be enhanced through the knowledge of oral biometrics of the
> dog. Oral biometrics is the study of the structure of the jaws, muscles, and teeth of different types of dogs to
> determine differences in biting patterns. Research completed in this area has determined the bite force capacity
> (how hard a dog can bite down) and gape (how far a dog can open its mouth) of every area in a dog’s mouth. With
> ...



full article

http://www.pedigree.com/really-good-food/leading-nutrition/PEDIGREE_Nutrition_Report.pdf


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just got a special coupon in the mail from them for their 'new and improved' food. It was for $4 off a bag which was a decent size coupon. Maybe I could use it on a bag for the ASPCA or something. But then I would feel guilty feeding that food to the poor rescue dogs!! 

We actually fed the dogs Pedigree 25 years ago. Luckily I know better now for my current crop of dogs!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Oh, I know what you mean, sometimes I find really good coupons for SD, but I just cant bear to donate it to shelter or rescue with clear conscience. I'd rather just get something like diamond naturals, which is $25 for 40 lbs or kirkland.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

The only way to inprove pedigree is to burn the plant down where it's made.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh dear, I'm dying of laughter over here. "molars for grinding." HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Do they KNOW that dogs can only move their jaws up and down? How do you GRIND your food if you can only move your jaw...up....and DOWN.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

It'll "Improve" your vet's income.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Yuck. We always get a ton of donations of Pedigree here, and I feel TERRIBLE feeding the dogs. Better than starving, I suppose, but most of them (especially the long timers) really look like hell.


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Improved crap is probably still crappy, just slightly less so.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

LOL that link .. it was hilarious to read the fantasy things they claim, I was staring to wonder if they were going to claim that unicorns exist too. arty:




PUNKem733 said:


> The only way to inprove pedigree is to burn the plant down where it's made.


LOL XD


----------

